# BC pills and IBS stuff



## 18649 (May 25, 2006)

Hi. I read online (bad thing to do) that BCP's can be related possibly to Crones disease.... maybe other IBS stuff? Any info?


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I don't know how they relate to Crohn's, but birth control pills (BCP) affect different women differently. Some women with IBS report their symptoms are better on the pill, some report they are worse. With IBS, I'd say if you want to go on the pill, talk to your dr as you would with starting any other meds, but try it and see how you do on it. Since Crohn's is IBD and not IBS there may be more to it than with IBS. I don't know.


----------

